# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Smart medical devices, Wyss Institute, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering at Harvard University

biodesign.seas.harvard.edu/smart-medical-devices

----------


## Airicist

Surgical grasper with integrated sensing

Published on Jun 9, 2014




> A mm-scale surgical grasper with integrated sensing to measure grip force.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Smaller, smarter, softer robotic arm for endoscopic surgery"

by Wyss Institute
August 4, 2017

----------

